# éclairage clavier ne fonctionne plus!!



## happyevenement (16 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous, 
mon soucis est simple à expliquer; j'ai plus d'éclairage au niveau des touches et quand je clique sur les touches F5 ou F6, je n'obtiens rien car un logo s'affiche en dessous de la barre du niveau de luminosité qui représente un rond barré de travers m'indiquant que c'est bloqué.
ma question est la suivant; comment remettre l'éclairage des touches car bien utile quand on travaille avec de nuit dans des endroits sombres 
merci de pouvoir m'aider.


----------



## kolargol31 (16 Janvier 2012)

preference >>>> clavier >>>> cocher "illuminé automatiquement le clavier lorsque l'eclairage est faible"

avec ça cela doit fonctionner


----------



## maxime.renard (16 Janvier 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> preference >>>> clavier >>>> cocher "illuminé automatiquement le clavier lorsque l'eclairage est faible"
> 
> avec ça cela doit fonctionner



Exactement, ce n'est qu'une question de réglages. Ou alors tu es vraiment en pleine lumière lorsque tu essaies, et le capteur de luminosité le détecte et éteint ton clavier et augmente la luminosité de l'écran (si tes réglages l'autorisent). Ça devrait fonctionner en faisant comme Kolargol a dit !


----------



## happyevenement (16 Janvier 2012)

bonjour,
merci à vous pour vos réponse, le soucis venait du décollage de la plaque de l'écran, broche débranchée 
merci pour vos messages
tout est sur ce fil: http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/ecran-qui-se-decolle-987582.html#post10684172


----------



## CBi (16 Janvier 2012)

Pour diverses raisons il peut arriver que le capteur de luminosité ambiante cesse de fonctionner. 

Solution si on ne veut pas bricoler son hardware = Labtick une app qui permet de contrôler le rétro éclairage à la main.


----------



## kaos (16 Janvier 2012)

CBi a dit:


> Pour diverses raisons il peut arriver que le capteur de luminosité ambiante cesse de fonctionner.
> 
> Solution si on ne veut pas bricoler son hardware = Labtick une app qui permet de contrôler le rétro éclairage à la main.



hello,

Si le capteur ne marche pas , on peut toujours regler la luminosité avec les boutons prevus a cet effet sur le clavier ? donc a quoi sert cette app ?


----------



## seplelobo (31 Mai 2012)

CBi a dit:


> Pour diverses raisons il peut arriver que le capteur de luminosité ambiante cesse de fonctionner.
> 
> Solution si on ne veut pas bricoler son hardware = Labtick une app qui permet de contrôler le rétro éclairage à la main.



MAIS C'EST GENIAL! Merci!


----------



## kaos (31 Mai 2012)

Ce capteur se désactive aussi dans les prefs systeme non ?


----------



## habibi (19 Février 2014)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous.

Je me permets de faire appel à vos lumières, car je suis un peu perdu

Je m'explique. Tout commence avec une mise à jour en mode "easy" vers Mavericks
Déjà là, certains doivent se marrer, parce que, qui dit "easy" dit  pourri ! (je confirme)

Suite à cette mise à jour, alors que tout auparavant allait très bien, mon mac est devenu un four, une poêle à frire bref, tout sauf un ordinateur ! D'abord Mail, qui a fait n'importe quoi, puis le démarrage avec écran externe branché (toujours pas réglé)

Tout ceci, pour faire court, m'a donc amené à changer ma carte graphique, et m'alléger au passage de 360 ! dans un magasin que je vais m'empresser de nommer ici pour que vous évitiez d'y aller : ne pas y aller

Mais pourquoi ne pas y aller

Outre, *l'arnaque* : prix du contrôle sensé être inclus dans la réparation si tu fais la réparation chez eux, et qui comme par magie se retrouve être ajouté au final pour un total à payer de 300, au lieu de 240 prévus initialement (puisque le contrôle te coute 60, mais sans devis oui je sais, je suis con !)
Outre, *les rayures* : quand tu retrouves ta machine à laquelle tu tiens couverte d'impacts et de traces de je-ne-sais-quoi-collant alors que tu croyais encore (naïvement) à la "communauté" Mac, des gens qui partagent l'amour de la chose bien faite, et vont donc la respecter ta machine à 2300 ben voyons !
Outre, *les remarques* : car si tu as un MacBook Pro, c'est que tu es un bourgeois qui a trop d'argent (donc on t'en prend un peu) et à qui on va faire la leçon alors qu'on n'y connaît rien : "il faut l'éteindre de temps en temps votre mac, il ne faut pas travailler sur votre lit" sur un ton très condescendant
en fait, pour info, je suis étudiant en design, donc c'est mon outil de travail, pas un joujou, et personne ne me l'a offert ! et s'il s'était donné la peine de se tenir un peu informé, il aurait su que la machine que je lui portais fait partie d'une génération sacrifiée et que par conséquent, je ne suis pas très enclin à la blague

Outre tout ceci, disais-je et j'en viens au coeur du sujet, il y'a *l'incompétence*
et que faire face à cette incompétence couverte par une garantie de 3 mois qui oblige à y retourner de nouveau, pour laisser sa machine aux mains de cette même incompétence qui a fait ses preuves !?
Quitte à avoir dépensé 360, mon choix est fait, je ne perdrai pas à nouveau 3 semaines au risque que la situation s'empire et que mon mac me revienne encore plus rayé ! 

Pourquoi puis-je me permettre de qualifier cette "boutique" d'incompétents :
Non content de n'avoir rien réglé (je les soupçonne de m'avoir fait payer 300 un reset SMC), et je le constate car au démarrage le problème est toujours le même (lorsque l'écran externe est branché, l'affichage se met en boucle, je dois forcer à éteindre), un nouveau problème est survenu : *je n'ai plus de rétro-éclairage clavier*  C'est génial !

Donc pour info, il s'agit d'un MacBook Pro 15" 2,3Ghz i7 début 2011 avec Mavericks (10.9.1)
J'ai tenté de cocher/décocher l'option dans Préférences > Clavier : « Régler la luminosité du clavier en faible éclairage », ça n'a rien changé.
Les boutons F5/F6 agissent normalement : je vois l'icône du rétro-éclairage s'afficher normalement, avec la graduation qui répond correctement aux touches, mais aucun éclairage réel observé
J'ai cru un moment, que la panne pouvait être logicielle. C'est la raison pour laquelle j'ai tenté moi-même un reset SMC. Je viens de faire carrément une Clean Install de Mavericks j'ai juste gagné que mon Time Machine n'a pas été reconnu au moment de créer un compte (oui, sinon c'est pas drôle ! )
Donc c'est parti pour une récupération de chaque dossier
du point de vue *logiciel, je ne sais pas quoi faire de plus.*
du point de vue *matériel, je ne sais pas comment vérifier* que ce ne soit pas le clavier, un câble débranché/mal re-branché

Si entre deux restaurations de dossiers, une âme charitable avait une intuition, un conseil à me donner pour trouver une solution à ce problème, afin de retrouver mon Mac pleinement fonctionnel, je lui paye une bière, un café SANS PROBLEME !!! même un logo, une affiche, un projet de design on en parle !

Merci pour tous vos apports, quels qu'ils soient !


----------



## Maestro31 (19 Février 2014)

Changer la carte graphique sur un macbook pro? Tu t'es fait arnaqué c'est clair, il faut changer la carte mère complète et c'est le double de ce prix. Si ils sont aussi incompétents que tu le dis, il est fort probable qu'ils aient démontés et mal remontés ou omis de rebrancher la nappe du rétroéclairage clavier. Pour le vérifier il va te falloir un petit cruciforme et dévisser le capot inférieur. Quand tu as l'appareil à l'envers, charnière face à toi, tu auras donc le superdrive à ta droite et la carte mère à ta gauche. Juste au dessus du ventilateur de droite tu auras l'emplacement de la nappe du rétroéclairage sur la carte mère (tout petit connecteur avec rabat) Si aucun cable n'est branché, il a potentiellement été oublié dessous la carte mère. Si c'est bien branché, le problème se situerait donc sur le top case (coque alu avec clavier) et il s'agit d'un problème matériel.


----------



## habibi (25 Février 2014)

Bonjour et merci pour ta réponse (et pour avoir pris le temps de lire mon message qui est particulièrement long, comme à mon habitude).

1/ Je n'ai pas reçu de notification suite à ta réponse. Y'a-t-il un réglage à faire dans la paramètres de mon compte sur le forum pour recevoir une notification par mail ?
Certains forums activent les notifications directement dans le centre de notifications (sur le mac). Est-ce envisageable avec ce forum ?

2/ Avant que je teste tes hypothèses, je tiens à préciser que mon matériel (rétro-éclairage) fonctionnait parfaitement avant que je leur laisse ma machine.
Je suis bloqué en fait&#8230; si j'ouvre la machine, je fais sauter les bandes de garantie !
Un magasin accepterait de ré-intervenir ? *

3/ 





> Changer la carte graphique sur un macbook pro? Tu t'es fait arnaqué c'est clair, il faut changer la carte mère complète et c'est le double de ce prix


 J'en étais sûr !!!!
Ils ont prétendu avoir dessoudé la carte vidéo. Ca aussi c'est faux ??

Ca ce sera sûrement pour une autre partie du forum :

4/ Juridiquement, peut-on prouver que l'intervention est frauduleuse ?
Je m'explique : Est-on sûr que la seule démarche valable/reconnue (la version officielle Apple) était le changement de toute la carte mère et que changer la carte graphique n'aurait pas dû m'être proposé ?
Je ne suis pas expert en informatique. Mais m'asseoir, même sur 1&#8364;, face à ces gens.. ce sera pas possible ! Ce sont des escrocs, pas des informaticiens !

* Le magasin en question n'est pas un magasin, il s'agit de Maintronic.
Une informaticienne de talent me l'a recommandé comme étant le centre de réparation Apple.
Si vous avez des avis, je suis preneur..

Merci !!


----------



## r e m y (25 Février 2014)

Toujours aller dans des Centres de réparation aggréés APPLE, voire à l'AppleStore!


----------



## Maestro31 (25 Février 2014)

habibi a dit:


> Bonjour et merci pour ta réponse (et pour avoir pris le temps de lire mon message qui est particulièrement long, comme à mon habitude).
> 
> 1/ Je n'ai pas reçu de notification suite à ta réponse. Y'a-t-il un réglage à faire dans la paramètres de mon compte sur le forum pour recevoir une notification par mail ?
> Certains forums activent les notifications directement dans le centre de notifications (sur le mac). Est-ce envisageable avec ce forum ?
> ...



1/ Certainement mais l'ayant toujours eu par défaut, je ne sais pas où est ce paramètre. Un autre que moi sera certainement d'une plus grande aide.

2/ Il n'y a rien qui puisse indiquer dans l'appareil qu'il a été démonté, à moins que tu ne perdes des vis, esquintes quelque chose ou ne leur donne pas la bonne place mais si c'est bien fait, aucune perte de garantie si le matériel n'a pas subit de modification sérieuse et même comme ça, tout dépendra surtout du centre de service. Certains sont plus conciliants que d'autres.

3/ On peut techniquement le faire (rebillage) mais on ne change généralement pas le chipset qui est rarement défectueux (problèmes de soudures généralement) mais aucun centre de service agréé ne doit le faire, or, on peut lire sur leur site qu'ils ont des techniciens agréés Apple (il faut obligatoirement qu'ils soient un centre de service agréé pour que les certifications soient encore valides), soit c'est faux, soit c'est vrai et ils encours le risque de perdre leur agrément. Pour vérifier qu'il y a bien eu une réparation sur la carte mère, il faut démonter le capot dessous et voir s'il existe des traces de leur passage. Dans tous les cas, je doute que leur diagnostic soit fondé, on ne change pas un chipset vidéo parce que l'appareil chauffe surtout si c'est depuis une simple mise à jour. 

4/ Il est très facile de te retourner contre ce centre, la panne est toujours là et en plus empirée, ils ont donc l'obligation de remettre en état l'appareil quelque soit le coût supplémentaire que ça occasionnerait. Il te suffira d'aller dans un tribunal de proximité (gratuit) dans le cas où vous ne parvenez pas à une entente.

*/ Je travaille justement chez Maintronic mais à l'agence de Toulouse (Labège), le niveau de service en tout cas devrait être sensiblement le même à moins que la charge de travail soit différente, certaines agences peuvent connaitre des débordements. Nous avons lagrément Apple et à ce titre, l'obligation de fournir un service de qualité (évalué par Apple). Je ne serais certainement pas objectif en donnant un avis, mais s'agissant d'un centre de service agréé Apple, il y a bien moins de risque à leur faire confiance. Ils peuvent tout à fait ré intervenir pour émettre un nouveau diagnostic.


----------



## edd72 (25 Février 2014)

Je doute fortement qu'ils aient déssoudé puis ressoudé un chipset vidéo compte tenu de la complexité de l'opération (ça se fait en usine, c'est tout, ensuite c'est la carte-mère complète qui est changée en cas de pb de chipset vidéo).

Et s'ils l'ont fait ça devrait laisser de sérieuses marques.

Après, je ne comprend pas pourquoi tu as été dans un boui-boui de Montgallet (qui n'est sans doute même pas un APR) alors que tu as un AppleStore à deux pas... (en plus quand on voit les commentaires...)


----------



## habibi (26 Février 2014)

edd72 a dit:


> Après, je ne comprend pas pourquoi tu as été dans un boui-boui de Montgallet (qui n'est sans doute même pas un APR) alors que tu as un AppleStore à deux pas... (en plus quand on voit les commentaires...)



Parce que les leçons de morale ne font pas plus avancer ma situation, et que je suis d'abord allé dans un Apple-machin-truc pour me faire parler comme de la m**** parce qu'_ici c'est Paris_ et que de plus en plus les gens se stressent tous seuls et t'agressent alors que tu viens leur apporter du boulot et accessoirement ton argent (cherchez l'erreur), que j'avais pas la vie devant moi pour trouver LE chic type réglo un peu malin qui va pas me prendre un rein pour que je puisse finir mon mémoire dans de bonnes conditions, parce que, pour finir, j'étais un peu pressé, vu que ce genre de panne tombe toujours au bon moment

Mais je tiens à te rassurer, je le savais déjà que je prenais des risques sauf que je n'avais pas le choix !

Merci de ton aide

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h04 ----------




r e m y a dit:


> Toujours aller dans des Centres de réparation aggréés APPLE, voire à l'AppleStore!



et toujours faire une clean install
et toujours avoir le backup de Time Machine parce que Time Machine n'est pas 1000% fiable
et toujours utiliser un autre logiciel qu'Utilitaire de Disques, parce que lui non plus ne donne pas des résultats totalement fiables

et sinon vous voulez quoi, que je m'excuse de m'être fait arnaqué ??
sérieux si c'est pour me dire ce que je sais déjà

Mais merci, c'est cool !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h11 ----------




Maestro31 a dit:


> 1/ Certainement mais l'ayant toujours eu par défaut, je ne sais pas où est ce paramètre. Un autre que moi sera certainement d'une plus grande aide.



Pour l'instant je me contente de venir jeter un oeil régulièrement, ça marche aussi 



> 2/ Il n'y a rien qui puisse indiquer dans l'appareil qu'il a été démonté, à moins que tu ne perdes des vis, esquintes quelque chose



Ben justement en tentant de dévisser les vis (jusque là tout va bien), la pointe du cruciforme s'est cassée dans une vis.
Comment dire j'ai beau avoir de l'humour mais là ça commence à peser ! :hein:



> aucune perte de garantie si le matériel n'a pas subit de modification sérieuse et même comme ça, tout dépendra surtout du centre de service. Certains sont plus conciliants que d'autres.



Même si les bandes de garantie sont cassées ?
C'est pas une étiquette en papier, c'est un petit sticker en plastique très cassant (volontairement)
Alors eux par contre, pas du tout conciliants !
J'ai récupéré mon mac tout rayé, le gars s'est directement caché derrière le fait qu'on n'avait pas fait de constat d'entrée donc là j'avais le choix entre finir en tôle après lui avoir pété son comptoir ou juste récupérer mon mac et essayer de pas rater mon train, donc malheureusement c'est le train qui l'a emporté !



> aucun centre de service agréé *ne doit* le faire, or, on peut lire sur leur site qu'ils ont des techniciens agréés Apple



ça ça m'intéresse



> Pour vérifier qu'il y a bien eu une réparation sur la carte mère, il faut démonter le capot dessous et voir s'il existe des traces de leur passage.



Quel genre de trace dois-je chercher ? (quand j'aurai réglé le problème de la vis bloquée)



> Dans tous les cas, je doute que leur diagnostic soit fondé, on ne change pas un chipset vidéo parce que l'appareil chauffe surtout si c'est depuis une simple mise à jour.



malheureusement, il avait dépassé le stade du simple échauffement au démarrage l'écran restait gris clair, ni le bureau ni la page des comptes utilisateurs ne s'affichait
Mais *je pense en effet avoir payé le Reset SMC le plus cher au monde !*



> Il est très facile de te retourner contre ce centre, la panne est toujours là et en plus empirée, ils ont donc l'obligation de remettre en état l'appareil quelque soit le coût supplémentaire que ça occasionnerait.



J'aurais du le faire desuite, mais j'avais peur, et j'ai toujours peur de me confronter à eux, pas pour moi.. mais pour ma machine !

Comme l'ont rappelé d'autres membres, il ne faut jamais faire appel à un _boui-boui_, c'est à mes frais que je peux en témoigner.. mais j'ai peur que la machine soit dans un état encore pire, car même le tribunal ne les rendra pas plus compétents !




> Je travaille justement chez Maintronic mais à l'agence de Toulouse (Labège)



Il ne faudrait jamais quitter Toulouse !!!
(encore un truc à ajouter à la liste des "ne jamais" :rateau

Bon.. bilan :

Je règle mon problème de vis
J'ouvre
Je choppe une vis ni vu ni connu (j'efface ce message  )
je fais les vérifications
option 1 : je poursuis les démarches auprès du magasin, quitte à aller porter plainte
option 2 : je fonce directement chez Maintronic (pour pas faire de pub) histoire d'être sûr que ce sera clean.

Et pour info, vu qu'il faut toujours aller dans un service apple-machin-truc, si j'ai bien compris, ça revient à aller toujours chez Maintronic, vu que c'est là qu'ils envoient les Macs
(rectifiez si erreur de ma part)


Merci pour ces retours !
Je pars chercher la méthode pour virer cette vis..


----------



## r e m y (26 Février 2014)

Tes conclusions sont sages.... GOTO Maintronics!

Nota: il n'y a AUCUNE bande de garantie! (pas plus en papier qu'en plastique super cassant!)
Tu peux retirer le capot inférieur en dévissant les vis à tête cruciforme sans souci (et elles doivent se dévisser très facilement. Avoir cassé la tête d'un tournevis sur l'une d'elle me semble purement incroyable... décidément c'est pas ton mois de chance on dirait.)

Une fois le capot ouvert, tu verras vite si il y a eu une intervention de type déssoudage/ressoudage du chipset graphique. Si ils ont osé faire ça, le résultat doit pas être joli à voir. Ca ne peut pas passer inaperçu


----------



## Maestro31 (26 Février 2014)

habibi a dit:


> Ben justement en tentant de dévisser les vis (jusque là tout va bien), la pointe du cruciforme s'est cassée dans une vis.
> Comment dire j'ai beau avoir de l'humour mais là ça commence à peser ! :hein:
> 
> Même si les bandes de garantie sont cassées ?
> ...



Il n'y a rien qui permette de déterminer que l'appareil a pu être démonté, aucune bande adhésive ou en plastique sur une quelconque ouverture donc pas d'inquiétude. Si tu as récupéré ton Mac tout rayé et qu'il n'y a pas eu de constat d'entrée, c'est de la responsabilité du magasin qui doit en établir un même sommaire et faire constater au client les traces qu'il n'a peut être pas remarqué auparavant.




habibi a dit:


> Quel genre de trace dois-je chercher ? (quand j'aurai réglé le problème de la vis bloquée)



Généralement quand le PCB est chauffé, il n'est plus aussi mat qu'auparavant, mais si tu as un doute, poste une photo, on pourra certainement le lever.




habibi a dit:


> malheureusement, il avait dépassé le stade du simple échauffement au démarrage l'écran restait gris clair, ni le bureau ni la page des comptes utilisateurs ne s'affichait
> Mais *je pense en effet avoir payé le Reset SMC le plus cher au monde !*



Dans ce cas, il est bien possible que le chipset soit défectueux (donc carte mère) mais ils ne l'ont pas résolu.



habibi a dit:


> J'aurais du le faire desuite, mais j'avais peur, et j'ai toujours peur de me confronter à eux, pas pour moi.. mais pour ma machine !
> 
> Comme l'ont rappelé d'autres membres, il ne faut jamais faire appel à un _boui-boui_, c'est à mes frais que je peux en témoigner.. mais j'ai peur que la machine soit dans un état encore pire, car même le tribunal ne les rendra pas plus compétents !



Tu demandes le remboursement pour le simple fait que la panne n'est pas résolu malgré la réparation payée. Par le tribunal de proximité tu peux les contraindre à payer. Malheureusement, il est fort probable que tu ne vois pas la couleur de l'argent avant un certain moment. Mais il te faut un jugement au plus rapide afin de pouvoir faire courir des intérêts. Quoiqu'il en soit il est bien sur hors de question de leur laisser la machine une seconde fois. Ton objectif, doit être de te faire rembourser et de faire un contre diagnostic par un centre de service agréé.



habibi a dit:


> Et pour info, vu qu'il faut toujours aller dans un service apple-machin-truc, si j'ai bien compris, ça revient à aller toujours chez Maintronic, vu que c'est là qu'ils envoient les Macs
> (rectifiez si erreur de ma part)



Sur Paris, je doute qu'il n'y ait que Maintronic en tant que centre de service agréés, il y en a certainement beaucoup d'autre dont l'Apple Store. Mais les Apple Store sont surchargés et ils renvoient très certainement pas mal de monde vers leurs centre de services agréés les plus proches et avec qui ils sont en bon entente.


Pour la vis, tu peux faire ça proprement en la perçant avec un appareil de type dremel mais il faut faire assez attention de ne pas riper sur le reste auquel cas tu aurais de belles rayures. Prend le forêt le plus petit si tu as un doute. Sinon, il y a la méthode plus douce et manuelle qui consiste à continuer de creuser dans la vis (elles sont molles heureusement -ou pas- mais la tête de tournevis certainement plus dure peut poser problème) jusqu'à atteindre le pas de vis et la tête sautera laissant le capot libre. De toute façon, ton appareil étant hors-garantie, quelque soit son état, il ne sera pas possible qu'on te refuse une réparation, au contraire. Généralement, on établi un devis avec la totalité de ce que l'on estime à remplacer et le client sélectionne ce qu'il estime avoir besoin de remplacer.


----------



## edd72 (26 Février 2014)

habibi a dit:


> Parce que les leçons de morale ne font pas plus avancer ma situation, et que je suis d'abord allé dans un Apple-machin-truc pour me faire parler comme de la m**** parce qu'_ici c'est Paris_ et que de plus en plus les gens se stressent tous seuls et t'agressent alors que tu viens leur apporter du boulot et accessoirement ton argent&#8230; (cherchez l'erreur&#8230, que j'avais pas la vie devant moi pour trouver LE chic type réglo un peu malin qui va pas me prendre un rein pour que je puisse finir mon mémoire dans de bonnes conditions, parce que, pour finir, j'étais un peu pressé, vu que ce genre de panne tombe toujours au bon moment&#8230;
> 
> Mais je tiens à te rassurer, je le savais déjà que je prenais des risques&#8230; sauf que je n'avais pas le choix !



S'interroger sur ton choix n'est pas te *faire la morale*... mais au moins c'est clair:
- tu savais le risque que tu prenais
- tu avais envie de prendre ce risque (sous couvert de "gain de temps")
- tu te retrouves dans une situation où ça va te couter beaucoup plus cher, beaucoup plus de temps (recours légaux à entreprendre?) et beaucoup plus d'emmerdements

Mais bon, ça reste un choix. Rien à redire puisqu'il est assumé.

_(et puis, tu es sur la défensive mais nous on n'y peut rien, on ne va pas avoir de solution miracle mais on peut te donner un avis -ce que l'on fait-)_


----------



## Sly54 (26 Février 2014)

Maestro31 a dit:


> Tu demandes le remboursement pour le simple fait que la panne n'est pas résolu malgré la réparation payée. Par le tribunal de proximité tu peux les contraindre à payer. Malheureusement, il est fort probable que tu ne vois pas la couleur de l'argent avant un certain moment. Mais il te faut un jugement au plus rapide afin de pouvoir faire courir des intérêts. Quoiqu'il en soit il est bien sur hors de question de leur laisser la machine une seconde fois. Ton objectif, doit être de te faire rembourser et de faire un contre diagnostic par un centre de service agréé.


habibi, si tu pars sur la voie préconisée par Maestro31, il y a probablement *urgence* à notifier le magasin par un envoi en recommandé avec AR.

Fais toi conseiller par une association de consommateurs pour ton courrier afin que ta demande soit claire et qu'elle reste dans le domaine juridique (par ex. un premier recommandé; puis deux semaines après une lettre de mise en demeure, tjs en recommandé avec AR, en laissant au magasin 2 semaines, etc.)


----------



## edd72 (26 Février 2014)

Maestro31 a dit:


> Sur Paris, je doute qu'il n'y ait que Maintronic en tant que centre de service agréés, il y en a certainement beaucoup d'autre dont l'Apple Store. Mais les Apple Store sont surchargés et ils renvoient très certainement pas mal de monde vers leurs centre de services agréés les plus proches et avec qui ils sont en bon entente.



Il y en a des tonnes à Paris et effectivement Apple (via l'Express Lane) envoie vers des APR en qui ils ont confiance (donc pas forcément tous) et pas seulement en cas de Genius Bar booké (...).
En effet, il est arrivé que face à un Genius Bar, après avoir gardé la machine un week-end, incapable de détecter un problème de chipset graphique (320m sur un MBP13 2010), un Senior Adviser de l'Express Lane (machine sur AC) redirige vers un Centre de Réparation Agréé (qui n'était pas un APR dans le sens où il ne revendait pas de matériel), je ne me souviens plus du nom, c'était dans le 11e, il me semble.

Idem, en province, l'Express Lane (machine sous AC) a préféré venir chercher ma machine (UPS, colis spéciaux pour MBP) pour l'envoyer chez un réparateur à 200km (puis me la ramener) plutôt que de me diriger vers l'APR (agréé) local...
(ma machine était revenu plus neuves qu'à l'envoi!, alu parfaiement nettoyé, etc.)

Je pense donc qu'Apple n'a pas la même confiance dans tous ses Centres Agréés et que dans le cas de la garantie, ils ne prennent pas de risques.


----------



## Maestro31 (26 Février 2014)

En fait, il faut bien différencier les APR qui ne sont en général que des revendeurs ou parfois revendeurs et centre de maintenance (et donc peuvent tomber dans le travers de faire un énorme devis pour tenter de vendre un appareil neuf) et les CSAA qui sont rarement des revendeurs mais qui sont spécialisés dans la maintenance pure. Et en effet, les Apple Store ont leurs favoris en tant que centre de service agréés, c'est aussi valable au niveau d'AppleCare selon les interlocuteurs lorsque le client est redirigé pour une intervention en atelier. Plus un CSAA est conseillé par Apple, plus on peut assurément lui faire confiance, c'est un gage de qualité.


----------



## habibi (27 Février 2014)

Bonjour à tous, merci pour vos retours !

j'ai réussi à extraire la vis, je ferai à ce titre un post parce que le problème n'était pas le pas de vis, mais la tête de vis (la pointe du cruciforme s'étant cassée à l'intérieur). Le mac a deux belles rayures (après les méthodes douces on a du attaquer la manière forte..) mais est enfin ouvrable !

Par contre, je suis allé chez Apple pour me faire dépanner d'une vis. Mais moi je rêve en couleur !

bah oui parce qu'il faut toujours aller dans un magasin certifié.. ouais, comme ça ils te dépannent pas d'une vis, ile te la vendent pas non plus d'ailleurs
Non, ils sont tellement pro qu'ils n'en ont pas (tu parles !!) ils la commandent, mais pas la vis, non un kit, oui monsieur !
et à 20 le kit de 10 vis !! 

Parce que c'est "spécifique" (et 5min après, il fini par te dire que les vis sont toutes les mêmes, génial !) :hein:
"_ici c'est Paris !_" : rien n'est possible, rien n'est négociable, et on s'étonne que les gens pètent des câbles ! (hors sujet ??  pas tant que ça !!)

donc chez Apple, la vis coûte 2 ! :afraid:
Honnêtement, c'est du vol !

Mais bon, je réponds comme ça aux questions qui m'ont été posées, et les remarques au sujet de ce qui aurait pu être un choix (oui parce que j'aime aller dans des boui-boui me faire arnaquer, comme tout le monde !!) : Il se trouve que c'est le même magasin officiel insupportable qui n'avait montré aucun signe d'amabilité (je vous rassure, pas besoin non plus qu'on soit copains, mais pas de là non plus à supporter d'être traité de la sorte !), avant que j'atterrisse dans ce boui-boui..

Mais, je vous l'accorde, il vaut mieux se faire maltraiter dans un centre certifié où vous avez une chance que votre problème soit réglé, que dans un boui-boui qui vous accueille tout sourire et vous plante un couteau dans le dos !  on est bien d'accord !

Maintenant qu'on est réconciliés vous et moi, on va pouvoir reprendre ! 

J'ouvre, et je vous dit


----------



## edd72 (27 Février 2014)

habibi a dit:


> Par contre, je suis allé *chez Apple* pour me faire dépanner d'une vis.





habibi a dit:


> *le même magasin insupportable* qui m'avait envoyé  balader, avant que j'atterrisse dans ce boui-boui.





habibi a dit:


> Mais, je vous l'accorde, il vaut mieux se faire maltraiter dans un *centre certifié*



On a du mal à te suivre, tu as été chez Apple (Apple Store -> Genius Bar) ou chez un APR (lequel?) ou chez un CSAA (lequel?)?
Parce que ça n'a rien à voir... (dans le premier cas, en étant pas désagréable, il est même probable que la vis ils te l'auraient filé... dans les deux autres cas, ils n'ont aucun raison de ne pas te facturer parce que soit c'est leur business -APR- soit ils paient leurs pièces -CSAA-)

C'est là que tu as été?


----------



## habibi (27 Février 2014)

Au moment où est survenu mon problème, le délai d'attente était de 2 semaines&#8230;
Mais je n'oblige personne à me croire
Cela dit, je n'ai pas 2 semaines à attendre pour pouvoir à nouveau attendre 1 semaine (pour faire le diagnostic). Mon mac n'est pas juste un passe-temps, c'est mon outil de travail.

Et aujourd'hui, ou plutôt depuis une semaine, c'est marrant, parce que la vision que j'ai de ces Bars tellement Genius, c'est ça :






Donc tu comprendras qu'un mois d'attente, c'est juste pas possible&#8230;
ton image est mignonne, mais la réalité est légèrement différente.

- EDIT : Au cas ou, je précise juste que je suis pas bête au point de m'acharner sur un seul Genius Bar, j'ai vu qu'il en existe d'autres&#8230; Et malheureusement, c'est la même image ! Alors j'en ai mis qu'une&#8230; J'ai pas fait non plus tous les Genius de France !! -

Tout ça pour dire que non, je ne suis pas dans le monde parfait d'apple (pas de bol), et que je suis donc allé dans un centre agréé, du nom d'Alis.. Te dire si c'est un APR, un CSAA&#8230; la seule chose que je sais, c'est que c'était pas un PMU&#8230; :rateau:

C'est dur de me suivre..

Je vais passer au vouvoiement pour que tu ne penses pas que je me permette des familiarités à la légère :
Si vous êtes perdu parce que j'ai fait vite pour dire Apple au lieu de centre certifié, excusez-moi, mais je vous trouve vite perdu !
Et permettez-moi une bonne fois pour toute de vous dire clairement que votre conception de l'aide n'est pas forcément partagée de tous. En l'occurrence, me reprendre sur ce genre de détail ou me faire la morale, moi, personnellement, je ne considère pas ça comme étant "de l'aide", car pour moi (mais ça n'engage peut-être que moi), aider les gens c'est déjà ne pas commencer par les accabler. Ensuite, aider les gens, c'est se mettre à leur portée.

Sans vouloir vous offenser, ça n'est pas la première fois que votre aide me heurte. 
Etant donné que je ne vous ai rien fait de mal, je vous invite à partager votre aide (et la conception qui va avec) avec d'autres membres. Ne venant pas ici à la recherche d'un dernier coup de bâton, je vous prierai cher membre, d'aider d'autres âmes en peine et de bien vouloir laisser les gens motivés (capables de passer outre mes défauts de langage qui trahissent mon manque d'expertise), m'aider..

Cordialement

Ps : t'as le droit de considérer qu'un magasin qui vend des pièces n'a pas à me filer une vis, soit. Mais moi je défend un autre point de vue, parce que je défend un autre idéal. Et je crois que le mec qui me file une vis, en fait, il fidélise un client qui n'hésitera pas à payer le prix fort le jour où il aura besoin du vrai service.

Prendre les gens pour des cons et les envoyer bouler en se cachant derrière un univers "spécialisé" ne créé rien, sinon de la frustration et de la peine. Idem, faire payer un paquet de quincaillerie à 20&#8364;, oui, c'est du vol, quand tu sais d'où ça vient et comment c'est fabriqué&#8230;
Accepter de payer ces 20&#8364; (et pourtant je l'ai fait parce que là il y a urgence), c'est comme se dire que c'est pas important de se battre contre des mecs qui te prennent 300&#8364;, en tombant dans la fatalité et en te disant que "de toute manière c'est comme ça partout aujourd'hui&#8230;"
Rien ne nous oblige à accepter ça, et on voit où ça a mené notre pays.. mais bon, ça ce serait plus approprié sur un autre forum. Donc oui, je suis heurté quand j'entends un discours moralisateur qui ne donne le choix qu'entre se faire arnaquer et fermer sa gueule parce qu'on l'a bien cherché, ou, aller payer des vis 20 balles comme un mouton, parce que c'est "Apple"&#8230;

Ca reste mon point de vue, mais c'est parce que j'ai ce point de vue que je suis ici, et pas seulement pour vous exploiter. Je compte bien donner moi aussi, de mon temps et du peu de connaissance que j'ai, pour éviter qu'un autre ne fasse les mêmes erreurs que moi.

Merci


----------



## edd72 (28 Février 2014)

Sachez que... pour vous aider il faut encore comprendre précisément de quoi vous causez, alors il faut creuser pour savoir si vous parlez vraiment de ce que vous écrivez (et en loccurrence ce n'était pas le cas)...
Maintenant si ça vous vexe ben euh... tant pis, débrouillez-vous.

Alis, si je ne m'abuse, c'était de Centre Agréé auquel je faisais référence (conseillé par un Senior Advisor via L'express Lane suite à l'incompétence des Genius à diagnostiquer un pb de GPU) donc ça semble un bon choix (et oui le technicien à l'accueil n'était pas vraiment "commerçant" -dans le genre avenant-, mais à la limite ce n'est pas ce qu'on attend de lui).

(et pour revenir sur ton histoire de vis et ton combat contre la société, je vais me répéter mais il est fort probable qu'au Genius Bar ils te l'auraient filé ta vis -de la même manière qu'ils te dépannent des patins ou t'échange un Magsafe hors-garantie en instaurant un rapport sympathique-)

Allez, je ne reviens plus sur ce topic puisque mon aide te dérange (et puis, pour être réaliste la suite de ton histoire va plus nécessiter une aide juridique qu'une aide technique).


----------



## habibi (16 Mars 2014)

Bonjour à tous, merci infiniment pour vos informations précieuses.

Le sujet a un peu dérivé vers une question plutôt d'ordre juridique, alors pour que ce forum conserve sa qualité, je serai ravi de vous tenir informé par la suite, dans une partie dédiée aux litiges.

Néanmoins, pour répondre aux conseils qui m'ont été donnés, voici un récapitulatif des événements depuis mon absence.

J'ai ouvert le MacBook Pro, comme j'avais été invité à le faire.
l'ouverture a donné lieu à un post que je dois terminer sur la fabrication d'un outil, car la pointe d'un tournevis s'était cassée dans une des vis, bloquant toute la manoeuvre.
Suite à ça, j'ai pu réouvrir mon MacBook Pro.

Je n'ai observé aucune nappe débranchée, ni aucune trace de chaleur.
Je m'apprêtais donc à démonter la carte, et j'ai donc constaté que mes tors n'étaient pas à la bonne taille.

J'ai donc déposé le MacBook Pro chez le réparateur Alis, qui avait changé de personnel à l'accueil et cette fois l'échange fut très courtois et très compréhensif !! (si j'ai été déçu par le premier accueil, là c'est oublié !!)
Je leur ai remis le MacBook Pro en leur demandant de faire une expertise de la machine et de relever toutes les anomalies qu'ils allaient pouvoir observer.

La rétro-éclairage était bien débranché, et des traces anormales ont été constatées autour du « chipset graphique », ce qui prouve qu'il y a bien eu une intervention qualifiée de "bricolage" par le technicien d'Alis, mais ne permet pas officiellement de définir si la carte graphique a été changée, ou s'il s'agit de la même

Voilà à peut près tout ce que j'ai pu obtenir pensant obtenir une expertise. Donc je reste un peu sur ma faim, même si la situation avance.

Ma plus grande déconvenue a été d'apprendre que ce que les techniciens me disaient à l'oral ne pouvait être transposé sur papier pour formuler un témoignage. Je leur demandais en effet s'il était envisageable d'écrire qu'en tant que technicien agréé Apple l'intervention sur le chipset n'était pas la démarche préconisée. Ce qui ne les aurait pourtant pas vraiment engagés, étant donné qu'il s'agissait seulement de témoigner de la déontologie, en lien avec l'agrément.
Pourtant cette information semble être « confidentielle »

Donc mon dernier recours pour constituer un dossier recevable, sera d'appeler Apple directement et de traiter mon cas avec eux. Ce qui sera fait dans la semaine.

J'espère que ces informations pourront éviter à d'autres de faire la même erreur que moi.
Et si vous vous faites arnaquer comme moi, ne baissez pas les bras, c'est la fatalité qui nous coule et qui permet à des escrocs de s'en sortir indemnes.

Merci pour vos retours qui m'auront permis d'y voir plus clair dans cette affaire !


----------



## edd72 (16 Mars 2014)

Bon courage, et bravo pour ta pugnacité


----------

